# Cowboy Bloodline



## natdidier

Has anyone heard of this bloodline? My boyfriend says that Nino has Cowboy and Razor's Edge. Someone else at the vet that I go to said he looked like he has Cowboy in him, but I have never heard of this bloodline before on this site. Also, what is the deal with Razor's Edge?? I have been trying to read up on this bloodline and see alot of negative comments, but don't understand where it is coming from. Either way, I think my little boy is sexy and don't really care what blood he has in him (sometimes he acts like he is of my own blood!!), but I would like to learn about both of these bloodlines.

Thanks!!!


----------



## drsven

*Razors Edge*

The reason that people criticize the Razors Edge bloodline is bacause some of the dogs are mixed breedings with hung papers. Dave Wilson the founder of RE Kennels admitted publically that he mixed other breeds into the RE line to create a new type of dog he calls an American Bully. I know that the UKC was investigating this sometime ago and was considering revoking papers on some (not all) of his dogs. I'm not sure what lines your dog comes from but I really like his looks. :clap:


----------



## OldFortKennels

Are you talking about MIDNIGHT COWBOY? If so that would be an awkward mix, game bred dogs with RE. Not saying not possible but strange!


----------



## drsven

*Pedigree or info from breeder?*

Do you have a pedigree or his parents names? You could probably research this on this on:

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com

It does require a login but some breeders post public pedigrees.

My first thought was that he might be a Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross.


----------



## cane76

your dog looks like a american bully,definetly a mix and not a pure bred apbt,very good looking bulldog though...:thumbsup:


----------



## drsven

Did a quick Google search, here's a pic of a Staffordshire Bull Terrier... looks very close to your pup.


----------



## midwestdrifter13

my dog is a Cowboy aswell...but his head is nowhere near as square as yours, they both have those copper tone hair tips though...must be sometin mixed in...Very nice dog tho! Looks like a bully!


----------



## *COESR*

i love black pitbulls those are nice looking.


----------



## FOSTER

*ditto*

i know i'd love to have a solid black one to go along with my white boy.


----------



## sw_df27

I have a solid black one and yes she's beautiful lol but man does she get hot outside............ well she has one spot on her chest other then that she's black you can click on the image to blow it up so it won't be so blurry.


----------



## natdidier

I am going to try to find out who his parents are so I can get more background on what bloodlines he has in him. He looks AmStaff to me, but his head is MUCH bigger then any of the other dogs I have seen. I guess that is where the Bully comes in. I don't know if I can find out information on Rudy's lineage, but are there other ways of finding out what she might have in her???


----------



## TysonZoe

what is a cowboy... a guy said my red nose looks like one....


----------



## clstaley

natdidier said:


> Has anyone heard of this bloodline? My boyfriend says that Nino has Cowboy and Razor's Edge. Someone else at the vet that I go to said he looked like he has Cowboy in him, but I have never heard of this bloodline before on this site. Also, what is the deal with Razor's Edge?? I have been trying to read up on this bloodline and see alot of negative comments, but don't understand where it is coming from. Either way, I think my little boy is sexy and don't really care what blood he has in him (sometimes he acts like he is of my own blood!!), but I would like to learn about both of these bloodlines.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 1193
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195


He definitely has Cowboy in him. I can tell by the shape of his head. That is a beautiful dog. I was thinking bout the razor's edge and I have been told that they are show dogs, but I have a few dog's that have the razor's edge in them and seem to be game dogs. But I have never seen any of them be human aggressive. The ones that I own are animal aggressive to animals that they do not know.


----------



## roe1880

sorry folks but there is no way you can tell if a dog has any cowboy or any other line of pit in him or not..... when bred pure yes some dogs hold the look of some of their ancestors but your boy being mixed you really can't tell, sorry... just enjoy him none the less as he seems to be making you very happy as your pet..


----------



## Pitbullet

I live in FL and I have a dog I was told was cowboy too and it looks just like yours in the pic u posted, I’m not sure how he looks now days but mine looked almost exactly like the 1 you posted when he was a puppy, how old was yours in the pic?


----------



## Pitbullet

He used to look a lot like the 1 in your picture and still kinda does in some pics, the guy I got him off of said he had cowboy in him, id like to know what others think. Thanks 🙂


----------



## Crazyduncan24

This is my pure blue razor edge he is 16 years old and is the sweetest and gentles dog I've ever owned and I have owned 8 different dogs one kingfish ,jeep , masonhog, Colby,Gotti ,gator . And out of all of them he is the least aggressive razor edge was breed for show dogs they used American Staffordshire terrier and bulldog or masfit to make blue razor edge and them used blue razor edge to first make American bullys in the beginning . But blue razor edge dogs are very gentle and calm nature but to answer your question no they are not pure pitbulls but they are not garbage unless your getting them from garage breeders blue razors edge will be one of the best dogs you could ever own they are a show dog not a game dog big difference that's like saying a Rhode island red chicken is like a Johnny jumper chicken ones a meat chicken and the other is one of the best game blood chickens in the world . That's like saying day is night and night is day


----------

